# Project "x" Abbey Motorsport R32



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

"BAD NEWS" 

after a few weeks of late nights and countless hours on the 
dyno sorting out the new management sytem and mis-fires 
we managed to get big horespower figures from the car. We
trundled off to Bruntingthorpe yesterday to give the car it,s
first real run and most importantly Lisa,s D first run.
Warmed car up, a few runs up and down the runway to
warm up transmission etc , car was running on it,s road tyres
265 SO3 bridgestones , lisa jumps in car and gives the car a 
few rolling blast,s with the boost controller turned off, to see 
the car smoking it,s tyres at 100+mph is awsome. Then she
settles down to get the burn outs sorted all okay , then the 
first launch - 7000rpm hold car on the linelock and let it go 
wheelspin in the first 3 gears !!!!!!!!!! up to 120 kmh .
We then bolt on the Nitto,s and 1.9 bar boost approx 950 axle
bhp,try 8000rpm car bogs,8500 rpm car bogs,9000rpm and 
voila which have ignition 4 100ft black lines and approx 270
kph at the end of a measued 1/4 of a mile. Lisa did approx 10 
runs on high boost, we then noticed high water temp and a 
water leak. Lisa is happy with her performance and we want to
get the car home to look at it , so off we go home , get the car 
back to the workshop have alook arounD and OH NO cracked
cylinder block, remove engine and box, strip down and there is
a 3 inch crack along the turbo side of the block , I then made 
the decision to not try and fix the cars as we do not have a N1
block on the shelf to rebuild it.
It is sad to say this but it is not worth the rush to get the car
out for TOTB, but we will rebuild it asap and hope to run it 
before the end of the year.
I would like to say Lisa D took to the car like duck to water, 
and there only a few people who could drive these high power
cars and she had it all sorted A1 definitly recon she will be in the
early 10,s when it is back on the track. Also thanks to Danoh,
Simon,Scott and sam for the late night last night, and i hope 
Glen has the video he took of Lisa last launch AWESOME.

A very dejected Mark

we will still be there on sunday supporting last years winner
the "Rocket Ronnie" roll on next year!!!! TOTB 3


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Sounds very promising tho and I look fwd to seeing the runs once fixed.

..IS


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Gutted for everyone who's worked to get it ready. Hope it's up and running soon - I need to see it!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Really sorry to hear that Mark, you must be gutted. Was going to be one of the highlights of the weekend but as they say, 5hit happens...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Bummer*

Mark,

First Glen, now you! Looks like TOTB is going to have to rely on the 'old salwarts'.

Sorry to hear about the car, you must be absolutely gutted. Let's hope it's back on the road soon.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ye gods*

Deep sympathy to all concerned.

I was looking forward to the result of your graft levelling all comers. Next year, then.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Really sorry to hear that Mark. 
Was looking forward to seeing the car run.
Make sure you post up the date and venu when the car runs publicly for the first time.....


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*BUGGER!*

Damn bad luck their Mark!
Sounded like it was all coming together aswell.

Look forward to seeing it in action when it's sorted again.


p.s. Will call you next week to discuss my car again when [email protected] is over and done with.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Sorry to hear this Mark, but like I said to Glen better now than in the finals on Sunday. 

Well done Lisa, remember there will always be another chance to show the boys how to do it


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Any idea why that happened?


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Gutted, I was looking forward to getting some video of 'x' doing some top 1/4, commiserations to all how have worked on it and Tigs for not getting the chance to whoop so a$$ at TOTBII.

Paul


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear this, was so looking forward to seeing it in action


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

bugger sorry to hear shes got problems was looking forward to seeing it run allthe best for when its running again


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Mark,

Sad news indeed mate  and after all that hard work too, it would doubtless have been in the top few, well on the strip at least

Yeah... and I heard Lisa was a 'fast' woman too :smokin:

RonS


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Can't you just slap some P38 in it and get the welder out ? 




Sorry to hear of yet another Skyline loss after so much money and effort spent. Not good.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*TOTB*

Mark, what a blow that must be.. sorry to hear this news..

So that 3 of the top runners now not able to go at the moment..


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

*gutted*

nooooo

that cant be true, please tell me ur joking

"so lose yet so far"

oh well thats a right downer to the weekend

well that now means there is alot more support to go arround the GTR camp

well there is always next time

K


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

That's terrible news, not least for the thousands of people who have been talking about this car for a week now...

It's good to see you be positive about the whole thing, I'm happy Lisa proved her worth...
Looking forward to a few runs at a drag strip near me 

Cem


----------



## johnfelstead (Jul 30, 2003)

Very sorry to hear this Mark. Pushing the boundaries of performance has its downsides, but it will be worth it long term.

I am sure everyone involved in TOTB2 were very much looking forward to seeing the car run and wishes you the best in getting the engine rebuilt and reliable so we can all see it run next year.

Best of luck
John (TOTB2 scoob entrant/organisor)


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Sorry to here about the car Mark
Have updated "X" site renamed
Project "X" Abbey Motorsport R32
Best regards Alan


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: TOTB*



PMJ said:



> *So that 3 of the top runners now not able to go at the moment.. *


Project X, Glen's and ...


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

Oh no! Gutted for you guys 

But I do support the decision not to try a rush job to get it working for Sunday. Look forward to seeing it one day though! :smokin:


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

*Bad News indeed*

I was looking forward to this, as were many others Im sure.

Absolutely gutted for all you guys at Abbey.

Well done to Tigger - sounds like she did very well.

See you Sunday then...

Matt


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Jae emailed me about this at work this afternoon (i have no net access) and i was absolutely gutted.

I was desperate to see it run....but i guess i'll have to wait like everyone else. The hard work that's gone into the car is not all lost though, because i'm sure everyone involved has learnt a great deal about the car....and this can be put to good use when it's being rebuilt.

Based on the kind of figures it was achieving, it's going to be an extremely rapid car....no doubt it'll be seen ripping up the Santa Pod strip soon enough.

Mark and all at Abbey's, i'll see you on Sunday.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Tis a real shame it wont be running. I guess that leaves the title open to the likes of Andy or Simons EVo7


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Richie200 said:


> *Tis a real shame it wont be running. I guess that leaves the title open to the likes of Andy or Simons EVo7 *


Don't forget Keith and Martin Hadland, don't know the power of Keiths 32 (does any1?), but Martins Scort has come up with some very impressive times...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Martin isnt going to TOTB neither is Sean Bicknell nor Kevin Sharp so thats all the top escy cossies out  now project x and project y arent going either ??? 

ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHH


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

My turn up in my S13... get a run...


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

deano said:


> *Martin isnt going to TOTB neither is Sean Bicknell nor Kevin Sharp so thats all the top escy cossies out  now project x and project y arent going either ???
> 
> ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHH  *


Yeah you wanna get a Supra, much more reliable  

There are unfortunately at least 2 big power supra's that will be absent at TOTB


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I am gutted. I used to watch the video's of the Jap cars doing their thing in drags in Japan....it always looked so exciting. I have always wanted to go fast, I have never been one to drive slow..my licence will bear me out on that one!

I feel privilaged to have had a chance to drive Project X. I would like to thank Mark and the guys for all the hard work they put into it and the faith they had in me to actually not crash it!

I cant begin to describe what its like to drive a machine like that, gobsmackingly fast springs to mind though.....I will never get another chance to drive anything quite like it, and I wont be forgetting the experience in a hurry.....

Cheers


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*Well done Lisa...*

You da man


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*The girl done good*

well brilliant in fact :smokin: . And who said girls can't drive  .

Re the Cossies. Me mate Warren appears to be the only Escort Cossie going so big up to him :smokin: . He missed out last year due to circumstances beyond his control and this year will hopefully make up for it  .

Yes cars are dropping out but as we push the window further and further this is going to happen, it's a fact of life. I do hope, as everyone does, that no one has misfortune on the day but don't lets be suprised if they do. 

At the end of the day it is a bitter pill to swallow when things do go wrong irrespective of punter/trader/tuner status.

Glen


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

tigger
i can safely say that everyone on the board would probably give up a bodily part to have driven or been out in that car, i bet it was an experience of a lifetime!!
maybe next year!
rgds


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mark,

Is project X likely to be rebuilt, etc by October ?

If so, the "Official" Japanese Performance Magazine "show" is at Santa Pod in October - i believe they have hired the place JUST for us Jap car owners. I reckon it'd be the perfect occasion to run the car over the 1/4 - to show everyone what the car really is capable of. I have no doubt that with a little practise, Lisa will be putting in some stunning times.

Lisa - good on you for having both the nerve and the ability to drive that car hard. Plenty of respect due there.

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*entry list*

is still looking awesome, and has been updated now on the website. todays date is listed so refresh if an older list appears.
www.totb.co.uk

please also bear in mind not everyone has been 100% truthful (ok they are economical!) on their power claims, we have a couple of dark horses that are not so well known!


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmmm Glen Warren on the MKIVSupra.net list.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Martin F said:


> *Hmmm Glen Warren on the MKIVSupra.net list. *


Hmmmmmmm.

Will this be the first time anyone has seen his car run? Isn't it still stock turbo's?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oooooh*

Bitchy aren't we girls  .

Glen


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

thats gonna cost alot of money to fix that!

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: entry list*



chris200+ said:


> *is still looking awesome, and has been updated now on the website. todays date is listed so refresh if an older list appears.
> www.totb.co.uk
> 
> please also bear in mind not everyone has been 100% truthful (ok they are economical!) on their power claims, we have a couple of dark horses that are not so well known!
> *


thanks for providing that site for us to see!!! Its A great site.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus! Although im sure u gutted about TOTB the performance must of blew your mind!

This what really got me- "approx 270kph at the end of a measued 1/4 of a mile"    :smokin: 

Fair play to you all, for building n owning it, and lisa for driving such a fookin weapon so well as cant imagine its an easy job! :smokin:


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> *"BAD NEWS"
> 
> after a few weeks of late nights and countless hours on the
> dyno sorting out the new management sytem and mis-fires
> ...



Please explain exactly how you determined this trap speed of around 270 km/h.

Mario.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

He probably used the Kiwi method where you take the Aussie score and then add 29 more points to give you your score !!! 

Does it matter ? It does say approx so I don't expect he's got a method other than the speedo or something.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

canman said:


> *He probably used the Kiwi method where you take the Aussie score and then add 29 more points to give you your score !!!
> 
> Does it matter ? It does say approx so I don't expect he's got a method other than the speedo or something. *


The word approximately, in my vocabulary, does not allow one to substitute bullshit figures.

There is no way in hell that they pulled 167 mph trap speed over the quarter mile. They would not have even been close to a figure of that magnitude.

I would like to see proof of this claim - or atleast for them to quantify what kind of error percentile they think is acceptable when using the word "approximately".

Mario.


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

I ate about 3/4 of an apple. I can't quantify exactly, but it sure looked like 3/4 (±½ an apple).

Sorry about the sarcasm, but somebody must always have a go. It has been known for a while that Project X is (was) a very rapid car and with all the extra work and money that must have recently gone into it and to produce Dynapak no's of 1015, will put this car in the seriously fast / powerfull bracket


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Mario*

so you want to talk to me now , let me tell a few people what happened at the beginning of the year. 
At the beginning of the year I was in Austrailia on holiday, and I thought as I had some cross words with Mario I would get in touch with him , so I rang him and he said yeah we can meet up to sort out our problems, then i tried in ernest to get in touch with him but he didnt return my calls and has never ever even e-mail me to explain why he didn,t want to talk to me! 
yeah the 270 kmh figure is approx like most things people post on these web sites , it was just a bit of banter HA ha ha ha ha ha . a bit like how people work out wheel horspower when using a Dyno Dynamics dyno +/- 23 %. !!!!!![a joke before people threaten me with legal action] lol

Mark


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Mario*



Abbey M/S said:


> *so you want to talk to me now , let me tell a few people what happened at the beginning of the year.
> At the beginning of the year I was in Austrailia on holiday, and I thought as I had some cross words with Mario I would get in touch with him , so I rang him and he said yeah we can meet up to sort out our problems, then i tried in ernest to get in touch with him but he didnt return my calls and has never ever even e-mail me to explain why he didn,t want to talk to me!
> yeah the 270 kmh figure is approx like most things people post on these web sites , it was just a bit of banter HA ha ha ha ha ha . a bit like how people work out wheel horspower when using a Dyno Dynamics dyno +/- 23 %. !!!!!![a joke before people threaten me with legal action] lol
> 
> Mark *


Mark,

I don't know you, nor do I want to know you. 

You come across by reputation and your actions as one of those "I'd like to see your setup so I can duplicate it and then sell it on as my own product". Now we've also got the old "I'll buy a car from Japan with all the hard R&D done and then pull it apart and copy it, then claim it as my very own".

The point in fact is that you have made a spurious claim - normally I don't care either way, but when its a workshop who will undoubtably use such claims to increase their customer base, I'll call them out.

You can try to hide behind whatever semantics you want - the bottom line is that the claim is an outright lie, however you want to sugar coat it.

In short, there is no way in hell that the car in question pulled 167 mph. You'd have been lucky to pull over 150 mph, but seeing your tuning 'skills' have conventiently destroyed the engine prior to a public showing (against some real competition) no one will ever know the truth of it all, eh?

Mario.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mario,

Despite the crass and insulting nature of your reply, I will not be drawn into a debate, as this would lower the tone of a forum that has been improving of late.

Mark.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Mark 

All the best for the future I am sure that is echoed by the majority on the board.

Regards

Dave


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> *Mario,
> 
> Despite the crass and insulting nature of your reply, I will not be drawn into a debate, as this would lower the tone of a forum that has been improving of late.
> 
> Mark. *


Oh go on Mark this was just getting interesting  
As a photographer if someone had even suggested that I had plagiarised someone elses work I certainly would not turn the other cheek.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Chaps I really don't think there is any need for another 4 pages filled with various comments egging Mark or Mario on with their disagreement. Its obviously getting rather personal and I think we should steer our attentions back to the original thread topic before we have yet another locked thread and lose two very knowledgable sources of imput to the forum (again).

...IS


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Thorin said:


> *Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Will this be the first time anyone has seen his car run? Isn't it still stock turbo's? *


That wasn't quite my point. He's never associated himself with a MKIV Supra club, but all of a sudden he's lumped in with our entrants.

I thought he was part of that lesser 200BHP club


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Mario*

Let it go.

I imported this car with my mate Guy in to the UK, our intention was to blow everyone away,set some records and more importantly have heaps of fun.

The financial commitment was our main concern as after visits to Abbey it was apparent "project X", as I named it, was going to need a serious investment of both time and lots of money.We,as I said before, bought a serious drag car from Japan for fun! If it didn`t work we were going to sell her for parts.

Project X was a little bit more serious than we could have imagined. Yes,it has run and won in Japan and it has everything needed to run the 1/4mile in the 9`s BUT we were duped into buying a car that was a long way from perfect.

We sold the car to Abbey, they realized the up side to having an in-house drag car and also accepted that they would have their share of people knocking the R32`s performances because the whole package came from Japan. They also knew that pushing the boundaries to new heights in the UK for a GTR was a learning curve that ultimately would lead to an engine failiure.........Had the car held together until after this coming weekend then we would have had a lot more to talk about.

Mark is a fabulous hard working guy who with his dad,Tony,and there brilliant team at Abbey have worked late into the night for several weeks getting this car working.Don`t knock them!

Mario, you understand the dedication, blood, sweat and tears invovled more than most. When driving through what was a crudely measured 1/4mile, looking down and focusing on the speedo, if it said 270kmh then thats what it said! Speedo`s are not accurate.If it was spot on then it may have read 255-260kmh,you`re just picking holes, your personal dislike towards Mark is rooted from the past, move on mate, be constuctive!

We all learn going forward, time spent watching our **** is time wasted.

Henry.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

if you cant sort out your grievances with some one else in person/private then leave it off the board and move on, there was a rumour going around some where here that we are all adults


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well said Henry*

Nothing gives you Mario the right to question anything that UK tuners do or say. You do what you do, the way you want to do it, and a lot of people 'big you up' you for that :smokin: . 

Personally I find you irritating and a big head with an over-inflated opinion of yourself. And thats a compliment  .

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Mario*



MarioGTR said:


> *Mark,
> 
> I don't know you, nor do I want to know you.
> 
> ...





Since I imported this car to the UK (with Henry) and subsequently sold it to Abbey, I am not going to leave this unanswered.

1. The car blew up - so what? Has your car never gone wrong, because last time I checked your website it was nothing but a long list of excuses as to major component failures. 

2.I can't read anywhere where Abbey have claimed to have built the car, the whole of the UK knows we inported it from Japan and we have made no secret of that from day one. Why - because what it cost to buy was about one quarter of the costs of the components alone and having paid a lot of money already to build several modified GTRs of my own from scratch this made much more sense. 

3. As for 270kph, this is not an claim for accuracy. A quarter mile was measured on a runway using a car odometer and the 270kph was what was showing when it crossed that line. Of course it isn't accurate. However the car ran a 9.6 in Japan and since the car now dynoes 22% more power than it arrived from Japan with (thanks to Abbeys extensive work) I would assume it would be quicker. It should easily make 150mph in the quarter or over.

4. As for conveniently destroying an engine, what a pathetic insult. Why would someone work for weeks non-stop to prepare a car then blow it up? 

Thats my 2p.

Guy


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

A an extra note Mario, have you done any of the work on your car or have you just thrown lots of money at it?


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

I also have nothing constructive to add to this thread but keep up the quality entertainment guys. Surely matters of this nature would be best resolved on more of a personal note i.e PM/phone/e-mail rather than putting up your side of the argumentment then letting your friends fight it out for you. If project "monster" is rebuilt by October I wil have the use of a 1.8 mile runway (TSC IV) so Mark/Lisa can show us what it is all about.


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: Mario*



Henry said:


> *Let it go.
> 
> I imported this car with my mate Guy in to the UK, our intention was to blow everyone away,set some records and more importantly have heaps of fun.
> 
> ...


Well that clears that up for the punters out there who arent in the know.

Cheers


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Richie200 said:


> *I also have nothing constructive to add to this thread but keep up the quality entertainment guys. Surely matters of this nature would be best resolved on more of a personal note i.e PM/phone/e-mail rather than putting up your side of the argumentment then letting your friends fight it out for you. If project "monster" is rebuilt by October I wil have the use of a 1.8 mile runway (TSC IV) so Mark/Lisa can show us what it is all about. *


Personally I thought I had a valid question, as Mario is condemning someone for buy a GTR with some of the work already done, had he done the work on his own he probably would have some freedom of speech, but as far as his website leads one to believe all the work has been done by a team of skilled tuners (not unlike Abbey) to get his amazing monster GTR to where it is today.


----------



## Big Lad (Apr 12, 2002)

didn't Mario have his engine sent to Japan to have some work done on it by Jun?

Isn't that just the same thing?


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

http://exvitermini.com/forsale.htm

_"Engines for sale:

Due to the repeated demand from people worldwide wanting to purchase complete engine solutions, we have decided to offer the following engine packages for sale. 

Custom requests can be handled, as can tuning services. We can organise to tune the engine in your country, after installation, at an additional cost. 

Note that the prices provided do not include customs duties, taxes nor any freight charges. 

If you wish pricing to include custom modifications and/or freight costs, or in a specific currency denomination, then please send me an Email and list your specific requirements."_


So it's OK for Mario to SELL pre-tuned engines, but it's NOT OK for someone to buy a complete car that isn't being sold buy him.

I would imagine this debate would never have happened had it been "WARIO" (Mario's R-34 for sale) instead of "Project X" that had been imported.

I think that buying a car with an unknown past from Japan other than "it ran 9.6 1/4 miles" is a very bold move. With highly modified cars things are expected to go 'pop' once in a while - ask any owner with >600bhp.

I wish Abbey the very best of luck with Project X and really look forward to see it run later on in the year. Don't even bother lowering to the level of the self-infatuated Mario!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I have never stood up for Abbey before. I always swore by a different tuner, but never got involved in any arguements as this particular tuner doesnt frequent any forums.

Why does it always get to this level on this particular forum. So many people are sick and tired of the now constant bickering and arguing.

All I can say is, I drove the car, its bloody quick and now its broke. Thats as far as my knowledge goes. 

Mario, I dont know you, but why dont you come over to the UK??? I am sure so many people would like to meet you and pat you on the back for what you've achieved...or the people who built your car, what they've achieved.

Maybe I shoulda taken a pic of the speedo whilst hanging on with the one hand and shifting gear with the other....maybe I coulda pressed the button with the camera in my gob...lol.

At the end of the day, I dont really care what people say to me, my reason for driving the car was to have a bit of fun. To go and drive a quarter mile and actually be in contention for once. I am not a rich person and there was no way I was gonna let this opportunity pass me by to drive the car...

Why cant you people LIGHTEN UP and CHILL OUT....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I think there is immense respect for both the acheivements of Abbey Motorsport, and of Mario. 

Globally, their results have been followed by thousands of people.

I hope that we get to see further developments from both.

On that note...

Cem


----------

